# 1.1 Patternless Albino Leos



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi just wondered have bought 1.1 Patternless Albino Leos today and am intending to breed them together. Will I just get Patternless Albinos from breeding them? ( as all these genetics confuses me! )

Also would there be any other leos that would be worth breeding them with?

Thanks

Jackie: victory:


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

yes unless theye heterozygous for another trait as well (which can't be seen from te outside) you will et 100% patternless albinos from them


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

ok thanks:notworthy:

Would it have been worth breeding them with anything else to make something different?


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Leo-Lover said:


> ok thanks:notworthy:
> 
> Would it have been worth breeding them with anything else to make something different?


It depends on what you were planning on breeding them to. Unless its a co-dominant like Mack Snow or Hypo OR anything that carries the Patternless or Albino genes then you wouldn't get any visual morphs, only hets.

It would probably be best to breed them together and get some nice Patternless Albinos to be hoenst. At least then you know your guarenteed some visual babies.


----------



## Leo-Lover (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi thanks for that:notworthy: I will have the following females 
1 mack snow, 
1 choc albino, 
1 super hypo and 2 hypo females. 
(Also have some hypo tangerines that are a bit young at moment to breed)

Would it have been worth putting the patternless albino male with any of them?

Thanks

Jackie


----------



## BG-Gecko (Nov 12, 2007)

You can put a patternless albino with your choc albino This will give you 100% albinos (assuming you patternless albino is a tremper albino patternless) those albinos will all be heterozygous for patternless. But will just look like your albino 

with your super hypo and hypo you will get more hypos / super hypos. These will be heterozygous for patternless and albino. Sice a hybino is a hypo albino you can get these in a 2 year project:

(super) hypo x patternless albino:
100%(super)hypo het albino and het patternless.
breed brother and sister to eachother and youll get:
(super)hypo het patternless het albino x the same:
Chancxe of 18,75% of getting a hybino (which seems very little but Ive bred plenty of things with only a 6,25% chance 

your mack snow x patternless albino:
50% normals het patternless het albino 
50% mack snows het patternless het albino.

Then breeding your mack snow het patternless het albino x patternless albino:
12,5 % chance of getting a mack albino
same for mack patternless
and same for mack patternless albino 

(the other outcome are normal het patternless het albino, Albino het patternless, Patternless het Albino, Patternless Albino & Mack Snow. All with a 12,5% chance)


----------

